# Catfish



## Palladium (Oct 16, 2009)

After not having heard from Catfish ( Tom ) in awhile and after talking with ARA Gold yesterday it just made me wonder more where he was. So i sent him an email. :arrow: 



Hi Ralph:

Nice to hear from you. Life is good. I have been very busy for the past several months. I am very active in the Shriners organization and they have kept me very busy. I sit on the Executive board, and serve as Chairman of Finance and Audits. The Shrine organization took quite a hit in the market last fall and we have been working very hard to stabilize our hospitals financially. We lost about 2.8 billion dollars on paper due to the market crash. We were getting about 600 million a year from our endowment fund and this plus contributions of our 193 Shrine Temples we were able to support the operations of our 22 Shrine hospitals. As a money guy, you know what we went through. We had to dramatically curtail our operations expenses in our hospitals. I have been doing quite a bit of traveling on Shrine business for the last year. 

I heard that you were missing for a while. I hope every thing is good for you. Ralph, I am 68 years old and each time I look at the obituary page, I see a lot of guys much younger than me passing on. It makes me stop and thank the good lord that I still have my health and can still do the things I enjoy. 

I invested a little money in the gold and silver market last summer 2008 and have done very well on my returns. Now I am afraid to cash out. They are going to kill me on capital gains taxes. 

Keep in touch. I miss the old bunch on the forum. We both joined about the same time. Now there are so many new guys and the forum is growing so much. Maybe I will get involved again as soon as I can get my Shrine business in shape. 

Hang in there. 

Tom 

CATFISH!!!


----------



## Noxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks, Ralph,

Tom is one of my favorite people. Good to hear he's doing OK. I hope he comes back on the forum.


----------

